# Manejar transformador



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola:







Zoom

Quiero manejar un transformador sencillo, que en su entrada en alterna sea de 230Vac 50Hz y su salida 12Vac.

A parte de ello, un generador de 230Vac - 50Hz.

Les dejo un adjunto del ISIS.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2011)

Meta: Que has fumado???   
Que tal si nos explicás un poco lo que querés? "Manejar un transformador..."


----------



## Meta (Ago 14, 2011)

No se quien está más fumado. 

Bromas a parte. 

Quiero un componente que me suelte 230Vac (en corriente alterna). El mejor componente para estas cosas y configurarlo a 230Vac queno tengo idea. 

Lo segundo, el transformador, el primario que sea de 230Vac y el secundario 12Vac. No se como se maneja para que me funcione. 

Cuando empeice a probar voltímetros y amperímetros me de la medidas adecuadas, no locuras como ahora.

Espero que se entiende.

Gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 14, 2011)

Me uno a la fumadera...  ya traigo mi dosis de LSD... no LCD ,eeeh.. 



> Quiero un componente que me suelte 230Vac (en corriente alterna). El mejor componente para estas cosas y configurarlo a 230Vac queno tengo idea.



Tu red electrica es el mejor componente, no ocupas componentes externos ni configuraciones...  
(tengo entendido que en españa es de 230v AC a 50Hz)



> Lo segundo, el transformador, el primario que sea de 230Vac y el secundario 12Vac. No se como se maneja para que me funcione.


El primario va a la red eléctrica y el secundario generalmente a un puente rectificador y algun(os) regulador(es)...



> Espero que se entiende.



La neta no... son preguntas con respuestas demasiado obvias...  yo creo que necesitas explicarte mejor..


----------



## Meta (Ago 14, 2011)

Buenas:

Quiero simular un circuito como el de arriba con Proteus ISIS, 7.8 SP2 que uso actualmente.

De alguna manera o otra, comprobado las tensiones, dan resultados raros. No dan las tensiones que yo quiero. Eso es todo. Por eso quiero saber también otros componentes mejores o los más adecuados del transformador y la corriente VAC de entrada.

En España son 230VAC - 50 Hz.

Lo que en Proteus no se como se configura poniendo en el primario 230Vac y el secundario 12Vac.








Saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 14, 2011)

Por fin se te pasó el efecto de la frula 

Necesitás asignar 5 valores:
- Inductancia del primario (L1).
- Inductancia del secundario (L2).
- Coeficiente de acoplamiento (K).
- Resistencia del primario (R1).
- Resistencia del secundario (R2).


Para simplificar, asumimos que lo que querés es un transformador de alimentación de solo dos bobinados, "bien bobinado" y con "chapa decente"

Esto significa que:
- El coeficiente de acoplamiento será practicamente 1.  
- Las pérdidas en el primario son iguales a las del secundario.
- El núcleo no trabaja saturado.

Entonces, para un trafo con esas características resulta:
K = 1
L1/L2 = n^2  ; n relacion de transformacion
R1/R2 = n^2​Pero para sacar todos los valores te están faltando dos datos. 
Como la inductancia y resistencia dependen mucho del tipo de chapa, tamaño del núcleo y  sección de alambre usadas realmente, lo mejor es sacar *una aproximacion* en base a la corriente de vacío y medir con tester la resistencia.

----------------------------

Por ejemplo, en un trafo de *250VA* la resistencia* del primario* puede ser
*R1 = 6Ω*​y la corriente de vacío 
I1vacio = 100mA --> *L1 = 230V/(2 pi 50Hz 100mA) = 7.3H*​
Como tu relación de transformacion es *n = 230/12 = 19* , los valores para este trafo serían:
K = 1
L1 = 7.3H
R1 = 6Ω
L2 = L1/n^2 = 7.3/361 = 20mH
R2 = R1/n^2 = 6/361 = 17mΩ​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 14, 2011)

La verdad que al leer este post quedé tan confundido que no necesité ninguna droga...

Muchachos, seamos específicos a la hora de "querer" "inventar" algo...

Si necesitas 230Vca pone los dedos en el enchufe... asegurate de tocar bien la Fase y el Neutro 

si necesitas 12Vca, un trafo de 220Vca a 12Vca

si no queres trafo, una resistencia y una carga...o un divisor resistivo


----------



## Meta (Ago 14, 2011)

Eduardo:

No entiendo donde sacaste el 361.



> K = 1
> L1 = 7.3H
> R1 = 6Ω
> L2 = L1/n^2 = 7.3/*361* = 20mH
> R2 = R1/n^2 = 6/*361* = 17mΩ


Excelente explicación, gracias por tu tiempo.

@dj-draco
Hecha una caladita entre colegas, verás las cosas de otra manera. 

Seré más específico al expresarme, ya que está el dicho de, si hago preguntas generales, obtendré respuestas generales.

En tu caso, no te diré las drogas específicas aquí en el foro, tampoco me invites. 

No te cabrees, que son bromas, y eso que no estoy fumado. 

¿O si?


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 14, 2011)

Meta dijo:


> No entiendo donde sacaste el 361


n es la relacion de transformacion (n = 230/12 = 19)
y 361 es 19 al cuadrado.

--------------------

Me falto aclarar.

Lo mas importante a la hora de la simulacion es la relacion de transformacion. Para simplificar, porque a veces el resto no interesa, podes asignar R1=R2=0 o un valor bajo (un trafo con superconductor ) y un L1 cualquiera pero sin delirarse, por ejemplo 10H.

Mientras cumplas que L2 = L1/n²  se va a comportar como un transformador ideal con el detalle que la corriente de vacío del primario va a ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## Meta (Ago 14, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## manolin77 (Feb 23, 2012)

En proteus, es posible que la corriente nominal por el secundario sea de un valor especifico:
Me explico, en el transformador viene la informacion asi:
120/12 1A


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 23, 2012)

manolin77 dijo:


> En proteus, es posible que la corriente nominal por el secundario sea de un valor especifico:
> Me explico, en el transformador viene la informacion asi:
> 120/12 1A


Pregunta para entenderte mejor:
- Que significa para vos que la corriente nominal de un trafo sea 1A ?


----------



## manolin77 (Feb 24, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Pregunta para entenderte mejor:
> - Que significa para vos que la corriente nominal de un trafo sea 1A ?



Entiendo lo siguiente, si llegara a colocar determinada carga que requiere una corriente de 1A el Trafo debe tener la capacidad de entregarla, sin que sus parametros de diseño se vean afectados es la corriente de carga a FULL CARGA.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 24, 2012)

manolin77 dijo:


> Entiendo lo siguiente, si llegara a colocar determinada carga que requiere una corriente de 1A el Trafo debe tener la capacidad de entregarla, sin que sus parametros de diseño se vean afectados es la corriente de carga a FULL CARGA.



Veamos de manera un poco mas concreta:
---------------------------------

(1) Si tu trafo real es 120/12 1A.  Que pasa con la tensión de salida?
a- En vacío
b- Cuando la carga demanda 250mA
c- Cuando la carga demanda 1A
d- Cuando la carga demanda 2A

---------------------------------

(2) Tenés un trafo real de 120/12 pero corriente nominal desconocida. Lo ensayás con diferentes corrientes de carga cada vez mayores. 
Cuál de todas esas corrientes considerarías su "corriente nominal"?

---------------------------------

(3) En la pregunta (1), qué parámetro habría que tocar en el modelo del Proteus para que la simulación sea parecida?   

Y en la (2)?




PD. Como dirían en la península: Responder con preguntas me mola


----------



## manolin77 (Feb 25, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Veamos de manera un poco mas concreta:
> ---------------------------------
> 
> (1) Si tu trafo real es 120/12 1A.  Que pasa con la tensión de salida?
> ...



1) Si tu trafo real es 120/12 1A.  Que pasa con la tensión de salida?
a- En vacío Estan los 12V
b- Cuando la carga demanda 250mA -  disminuyen los 12V
c- Cuando la carga demanda 1A - disminuyen mas los 12V
d- Cuando la carga demanda 2A -  No es capaz de suministrar 2A o pueda que los suministre pero el trafo se calentara demasiado.

---------------------------------

(2) Tenés un trafo real de 120/12 pero corriente nominal desconocida. Lo ensayás con diferentes corrientes de carga cada vez mayores. 
Cuál de todas esas corrientes considerarías su "corriente nominal"?

La corriente nominal es la que el trafo esta en condiciones de conducir en forma permanente, a la frecuencia nominal, manteniendo las temperaturas de sus diferentes partes, dentro de valores especificados

---------------------------------

(3) En la pregunta (1), qué parámetro habría que tocar en el modelo del Proteus para que la simulación sea parecida?   

Eso es lo que quiero saber si es que se puede.
La relacion de tensiones me modifica el voltaje de salida unicamente.

Algo que hice fue cambiando la relacion cuando estaba con carga, me sucede esto en Poteus, sin carga el voltaje a la salida del trafo son 9V pero cuando le conecto la carga disminuye.

En un circuito que tengo montado en un protoboard el voltaje disminuye con cargas pequeñas de 6ohms y se acerca al voltaje del secundario con cargas grandes 1Kohm y 2.2Kohm.

En proteus tuve que modificar la relacion de tensiones para que cuando tuviera carga, la tension en el trafo fueran los 9V y esto me daba un trafo de mayor salida en el secundario sin carga, pero esto no es lo que se tiene en la realidad.

Otra cosa el mismo circuito montado en el protoboard, al simularlo en proteus no fueron ni parecidos el valor de corriente, ni del voltaje en la carga.

Trafo en proteus     Trafo real
Vc=0.14Vac           Vc=5Vac
Ic=23mAac             Ic=0.83mA

La simulacion esta en la figura y foto del trafo monofásico
Lo unico que cambia es el votaje del secundario 9VAC y la corriente que indica en el secundario es 600mA.

Con esa carga de 6ohm el trafo me entrego 800mA y se calento tambien. Calculandola 
Ic=Vc/Rc= 5/6=0.8333

Y en la (2)?

La carga.

Si estoy errado, atento sus comentarios.


----------

